# Pesky Flies..



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Are flies driving you nuts ? 
Every morning there are literally dozens flying about our van, despite always keeping windows and door fly nets closed. 
One of the downsides to living in an organic farming area I guess :?

Has anyone found a really effective killer/deterant .. how do you combat this pest?

I've ordered this fly killer from Gizoo.. In due course I'll report back on it's effectiveness ...

>>FLY KILLER<<


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim
We have similar for use outside when dark. We also have one you just plug in to socket that looks like the polarity tester we leave on all the time in the van.


Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They are good, inside and out.however the oldfashioned fly papers work as well, but only if you have a space to hide them from view.



cabby


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I would go for a better one i find the small round ones are useless but i gt on off a butcher and cleaned it up and use it in the house with no probs.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Tried one in Spain on the veranda and of course they attract insects so we put it on the neigbours veranda and they went (the insects) over there,
Tried it indoors but the zapping noise is quite distracting (when your in the middle of something if you know what I mean Nod Nod ).

loddy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Are flies driving you nuts ?
> Every morning there are literally dozens flying about our van, despite always keeping windows and door fly nets closed.
> One of the downsides to living in an organic farming area I guess :?
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

Could you also let us know what the power consumption is, but only if it works. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> Tried it indoors but the zapping noise is quite distracting (when your in the middle of something if you know what I mean Nod Nod


So not often a problem then, if you know what I mean. 

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim

As Loddy says the downside is that flies that were going to fly past you suddenly brake and redivert towards you so of course the big advantage is your neighbours love you   .

We have one somewhere, bought in a cheap shop in Thetford, must give it another go. Met a chap on a site once who had customised his by breaking some of the plastic bars so BIG flies could get in - he said that improved it no end!!


stew


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> As Loddy says the downside is that flies that were going to fly past you suddenly brake and redivert towards you so of course the big advantage is your neighbours love you   .
> 
> ...


I bet they make a louder ZAPPING noise

Loddy


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We used to have a couple of these and they were ok for getting the flies that flew into them. We stopped using them for a couple of reasons though, the zapping noise scared one of our dogs and she was known to bolt to get away from it  and the smell if a moth or something large flew into it and stuck in the wires would turn my stomach  

They are good though 

Tina


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

TinaGlenn said:


> the smell if a moth or something large flew into it and stuck in the wires would turn my stomach


mmmm the smell of barbied moth.. ! 
I know that smell, you get it with cheapo sausages :lol: :lol:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Had one of those blue zappers, put it up at the far end of van after hearing a mozzy one night. Woke up next morning to a big mozzy bite so following night when hunting for the bugger and gave it a head ache. then slung the zapper away. 
Wobby


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

An organic solution as applied by Cretan Olive farmers and myself when living there was to cut plastic soft drink bottles just below where the neck meets the main tube of the bottle and invert it to create a funnel. Put some water and honey into the bottom and flies ,wasps etc get in but cannot find their way out . Okay they get tired and drown but do not run down batteries or annoy neighbours. That or elbow grease and a really good rolled up newspaper!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

rapidorob said:


> cut plastic soft drink bottles just below where the neck meets the main tube of the bottle and invert it to create a funnel. Put some water and honey into the bottom and flies ,wasps etc get in but cannot find their way out . Okay they get tired and drown but do not run down batteries or annoy neighbours. That or elbow grease and a really good rolled up newspaper!!


Tried the bottle method and it works to a degree .. the unit I'm buying is mains so no battery problems.. trouble with the swatting method it leaves squished dead flies all over the walls and Jan's head :lol: .. not very hygienic.

Annoying neighbours ? .. not sure how that happens ..


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Tried one in Spain on the veranda and of course they attract insects so we put it on the neigbours veranda and they went (the insects) over there, 

Never knew it effected neighbours till I read this.

There is a big debate amongst  olive farmers as to whether organic or chemical spraying is best but they allget upset if the owner of a grove next to them does nothing to combat the Olive fly that can cause financial hardship to many.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I'll add it to the list headed.. 
Things that may Annoy My Neighbours. 

Gennies
BBQ
Kids
Ball games
Dogs
Walking on (neighbours) pitch
Wind breakers
Music
FLY Killer
RVs (blocking sun and view)
:roll:


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I've recently bought one of those electric "tennis racket" thingees. It zaps them by high voltage. Absolutely wonderful for mosquitoes and o.k. for flies but you have to chase them a bit as the little peskies move so fast.

Ian


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> I'll add it to the list headed..
> Things that may Annoy My Neighbours.
> Gennies
> BBQ
> ...


Blimey Jim....I thought you were still at Luddesdown....Not so?

Maura


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Rapidorob
What has olive farmers got to do with electric fly zappers ?????

Loddy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Report back: 

USELESS.. in a week it caught three small moths.. :roll: a complete waste of money, so bought the sticky paper traps, in an hour one had new fewer than ten flies stuck to it .. :evil:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Report back:
> USELESS.. in a week it caught three small moths.. :roll: a complete waste of money, so bought the sticky paper traps, in an hour one had new fewer than ten flies stuck to it .. :evil:


Forget that request from me on consumption Jim, your report above will do nicely thanks. :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------

